# Kann IP Adresse nicht fest speichern



## Thomas_Jung (29. November 2007)

Hallo
Habe einen PC mit Windows 2000 Server Service Pack 4
Jedesmal wenn ich dem PC eine feste IP-Adresse vergebe und das Fenster Eigenschaften
von LAN-Verbindung mit einem Klick auf Ok schließe und wieder öffne ist wieder IP Adresse/DNS Serveradresse automatisch beziehen ausgewählt.
Bei IPconfig zeigt er mir zwar die vergebenen Adressen an kann aber nur zum Router pingen (192.168.2.1) aber nicht zu 192.168.2.3 
Beim öffnen der LAN-Verbindung ist wieder IP Adresse/DNS Serveradresse automatisch beziehen ausgewählt.
Woran kann das liegen?
Anbei ein Bild von IPCONFIG/all

Gruß Thomas


----------

